# Surefire "PORSCHE" E-Series Light..



## DaFABRICATA (Sep 28, 2009)

I have had one of these for a while and don't really know any history about it.

Hopefully Size15's or McGizmo will have some info.
I'm pretty sure Don has one of these..:thinking:


It's a beautiful light with a really cool silver anodizing.
It uses the same MN02/03 bulbs as the E2e.
It also has E-Series threads on both the head and tail.
The tailcap is a twisty with press for momentary.

Anyone have any info?

Thanks for any help...


----------



## willrx (Sep 28, 2009)

What's a tristy? I might need one of those.


----------



## willrx (Sep 28, 2009)

I know, everyone's a comedian..............


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Sep 28, 2009)

DOH!!.......?TRISTY?:duh2:

I must have been thinkin about twistin' Kristys....uh....


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 29, 2009)

Dunno much about it but it would look great lego'ed with silver E1B parts.

Edit: Google turned up with this 
http://www.porsche-design.com/live/...aschenlampe_S_en.PorscheDesign?ActiveID=53676
They went downhill with their lights....


Size15's said:


> Note that SureFire's Porsche Light is just one of many that Porsche has branded. They've not used SureFire quality models for quite some time.


----------



## McGizmo (Sep 29, 2009)

I still have mine but it is not "stock". As I recall, Porsche had SF do a run of these for them some time ago. I don't know when or if it was main headquarters for Porsche or perhaps Porsche USA? :shrug: Al probably knows or can provide a better guess. The major Weenie probably told me but my memory, uh, yeah.


----------



## 1wrx7 (Oct 1, 2009)

DaFABRICATA said:


> DOH!!.......?TRISTY?:duh2:
> 
> I must have been thinkin about twistin' Kristys....uh....


 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Size15's (Oct 2, 2009)

You could say that SureFire are busy enough making their own flashlights and it is just as well they didn't get into the habit of designing and making flashlights for German automotive manufacturers of luxury high performance automobiles.


----------



## Schuey2002 (Oct 8, 2009)

Uhhm, that doesn't tell us very much. :thinking:

Do you know when these came out by chance, Al?


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Oct 8, 2009)

I dont think Al frequents CPFMP.
There is a thread in CPF proper in the "Flashlight Collecting" section about this light.

From what I gathered SF made a run of these for Porsche.
I haven't been able to find any more info, but this IS a Surefire.


----------



## Size15's (Oct 8, 2009)

I don't recall when SureFire made the batch of Porche Lights.


----------



## Illum (Oct 8, 2009)

so...Surefire was an OEM manufacturer for someone else that early in their history?
I thought the Icon was the earliest:duh2:


----------



## Size15's (Oct 8, 2009)

Illum said:


> so...Surefire was an OEM manufacturer for someone else that early in their history?
> I thought the Icon was the earliest:duh2:


SureFire seems to have tested the waters with the Porsche Light and decided it would concentrate on its own brand.

ICON is not made by SureFire. ICON is a separate brand taking a different approach - ICON is where style is as integral to the design as ergonomics.


----------



## Blackbird13 (Oct 19, 2013)

*Sf porshe ?*

I have a friend who showed me a light he claims that pk designed for surefire . It's about two or three inches long and silver , has porshe on its side . Is this true sf light , if so is it very rare or collectible .


----------



## carrot (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Sf porshe ?*



Blackbird13 said:


> I have a friend who showed me a light he claims that pk designed for surefire . It's about two or three inches long and silver , has porshe on its side . Is this true sf light , if so is it very rare or collectible .



I remember hearing about this, but I don't remember much else about it. It certainly does exist. 

However, a search for Porsche Surefire does bring up something relevant.... http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?243420-Surefire-quot-PORSCHE-quot-E-Series-Light


----------



## RIX TUX (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: Sf porshe ?*



carrot said:


> I remember hearing about this, but I don't remember much else about it. It certainly does exist.
> 
> However, a search for Porsche Surefire does bring up something relevant.... http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?243420-Surefire-quot-PORSCHE-quot-E-Series-Light


You just posted a link to the same thread. Why?


----------



## Norm (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: Sf porshe ?*



RIX TUX said:


> You just posted a link to the same thread. Why?


Because the two threads were merged when carrot supplied the link. - Norm


----------



## SURF92648 (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Sf porshe ?*



Blackbird13 said:


> I have a friend who showed me a light he claims that pk designed for surefire . It's about two or three inches long and silver , has porshe on its side . Is this true sf light , if so is it very rare or collectible .



The Porsche light IS a genuine SureFire product. I don't know exactly when they were made, but I know it is prior to 2003 (I am a former SF employee and they existed before I started working there). I still have one sitting in my collection.


----------

